# Samus vs. Motoko "Major" Kusanagi



## Bender (Mar 23, 2008)

Super Smash Bros 


Samus Aran




VS.


Motoko Kusanagi




Battleground: Research facility


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 23, 2008)

The Major hacks into Samus's interface and kills Samus. The Major wins. Rapestomp.


----------



## Red (Mar 23, 2008)

MajorThor said:


> The Major hacks into Samus's interface and kills Samus. The Major wins. Rapestomp.


Zero suit samus doesn't have her suit, so there is nothing to hack into, unless you're referring to her spandex and that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Bitch (Mar 23, 2008)

Samus wins.  She could whip Kusanagi to death.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 23, 2008)

Red said:


> Zero suit samus doesn't have her suit, so there is nothing to hack into, unless you're referring to her spandex and that doesn't even make sense.



She couldn't hack into her suit even if she had it. Better men have tried.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 23, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> She couldn't hack into her suit even if she had it. Better men have tried.


exactly plus futuristic alien tech>futuristic human tech.


----------



## Gig (Mar 23, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> exactly plus futuristic alien tech>futuristic human tech.



Downstreamers disagree they stomp pretty much all aliens with there futuristic human tech.

Link removed 

On a side note I now shit about Samus but can she tank perfectly place shots to the head can she detect invisible opponents when not in her suit and how fast is she.

Also Ukoku please tell who these people are who are better at hacking than the major are as if I remember correctly she merged with a near-omnipresent data entity that was created for the sole purpose of hacking. It would take some one pretty special to be above that.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 23, 2008)

MajorThor said:


> The Major hacks into Samus's interface and kills Samus. The Major wins. Rapestomp.



Scans of her being able to hack something on the level of Samus' suit which, since it comes from Metroidverse, means it has way better tech than what is in Motokos verse?

Because I seriously doubt there is anything you have to support your claims here.

And, since we go with SSBB feats here...do you want to tell me that a punch thrown at around 50k mph won't affect this girl?
Or that someone that can deal with punches thrown at that speed can't deal with Motoko?
I mean, Samus has dealt with DK or those who beat him before, in battles, so she shouldn't have any problem here, with avoiding and tanking any attack Motoko can throw at her.


----------



## Gig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Scans of her being able to hack something on the level of Samus' suit which, since it comes from Metroidverse, means it has way better tech than what is in Motokos verse?
> 
> Because I seriously doubt there is anything you have to support your claims here.



Ax tech may be generally better in Samus's verse but you have to take into account that just because there better in certain fields of science doe's not mean there superior in all others. 

Take star trek vs Satr Wars star wars tech is vastly superior in every way yet they lack things such as teleporters.

My point is GITS verse is very advanced in computers and robotics so much so that they have created androids and artificial bodies that are nearly identical to human bodies even going so far to replicate the organs.

^ the 50k mph is only with the home run bat while the enemy is on 999% damage. Motoko also favours dodging over tanking hits as it is what her body excels at speed and agility as shown multiple time though out the manga and SAC anime.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 23, 2008)

Still, that is the level of power those guys move around in, that she fights.
She can still avoid those attacks, and even tank them, even if she isn't taking as much damage.

Really, that just means that her body is stronger, which is a very good thing here.

Now, as for the other part...did the verse Motoko live in have the ability to use computers to such a large degree as those in Metroidverse does?
With all the tech there, and with all the computers as a result, not to mention the fact that it is taking place far further into the future than where Motko is, together with the fact that the ships they have pretty much has to be FTL to be able to move around in that government of sorts that exist in Metroidverse, and we have far greater computers, since they have to deal with FTL travel and all that means...

All in all, the computers in Metroidverse, due to their far more advanced environments, not to mention the evolution of computers at this age, means that Metroidverse is superior at that point as well...
But still, her suit didn't get hacked by the Subspace Army, who had the ability to move through dimensions, since they could move between Subspace and the world SSBB takes place on.

That is far greater than what the people that Motoko deals with has ever been shown to handle, you know.

And, despite all that, they couldn't hack her suit...


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 23, 2008)

Gig said:


> ^ the 50k mph is only with the home run bat while the enemy is on 999% damage. Motoko also favours dodging over tanking hits as it is what her body excels at speed and agility as shown multiple time though out the manga and SAC anime.



Yeah, average is around 10k mph. Which is still more than Motoko can handle, sorry to say this.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2008)

Barring SSB stuff, Samus without her Power Suit is already genetically enhanced by the Chozo which happened to be the most technologically advanced species in the Metroid galaxy.  Her speed and strength is by far much much more than what Major Kusanagi can bring.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 23, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Barring SSB stuff, Samus without her Power Suit is already genetically enhanced by the Chozo which happened to be the most technologically advanced species in the Metroid galaxy.  Her speed and strength is by far much much more than what Major Kusanagi can bring.



The OP stated SSBverse, so we get to use SSBB feats for her.


----------



## Gig (Mar 23, 2008)

Munsu said:


> Yeah, average is around 10k mph. Which is still more than Motoko can handle, sorry to say this.



She can track them though as I can easily count how many punches SSBM characters make and then issue commands in time so my characters dodges so is it unreasonable to believe that some one with a cyberneticly enhanced body and brain can not track Samus’s punches and then react to them. 

I admit that getting hit would fuck Motoko up but then again if it is the manga Motoko she can just jump to a different body after her current one is destroyed as she usually remote controls her bodies now.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 23, 2008)

Gig said:


> She can track them though as I can easily count how many punches SSBM characters make and then issue commands in time so my characters dodges so is it unreasonable to believe that some one with a cyberneticly enhanced body and brain can not track Samus?s punches and then react to them.



I can see the Gold Saints move around, appearantly my eyes can track lightspeed.





> I admit that getting hit would fuck Motoko up but then again if it is the latest manga version of Motoko she can just jump to a different body after her current one is destroyed.



Do you see any spare cybernetic bodies around in the current area?


----------



## Gig (Mar 23, 2008)

Munsu said:


> I can see the Gold Saints move around, appearantly my eyes can track lightspeed.


 Ah but I actually reacted to Samus while playing as mario


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 23, 2008)

Gig said:


> She can track them though as I can easily count how many punches SSBM characters make and then issue commands in time so my characters dodges so is it unreasonable to believe that some one with a cyberneticly enhanced body and brain can not track Samus?s punches and then react to them.
> 
> I admit that getting hit would fuck Motoko up but then again if it is the manga Motoko she can just jump to a different body after her current one is destroyed as she usually remote controls her bodies now.



SSBB feats are used, since those are her best ones.
And the game is very obviously slowed down.
Same as with most things that happens above what we can perceive, you know...
But hey, since you say you can see how many punches the SSBM characters can throw, can you see the one that Kirby does, when he throws punches insanely fast?
I mean, you just need to keep pressing the "A" button for that to happen...

Anyway, do you have proof of Motoko surviving a punch thrown at, just to be fair, 10 000 m/h?
Or do you have any proof that she can even hit Samus, and hurt her, since she can both tank and avoid attacks like that?
I mean, she isn't turned to a bloody mist, so she can tank those attacks.

Also, she can't hack the suit Samus is using in this fight, since people with dimensional travel can't do that, which is above what her verse have shown us when it comes to hacking abilities...

All in all, Samus, any version of her, wins this.
SSBverse just makes this an even worse rape, to be honest...


----------



## Gig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> SSBB feats are used, since those are her best ones.
> And the game is very obviously slowed down.
> Same as with most things that happens above what we can perceive, you know...
> But hey, since you say you can see how many punches the SSBM characters can throw, can you see the one that *Kirby does, when he throws punches insanely fast?*I mean, you just need to keep pressing the "A" button for that to happen...


 I mean the general standard punches 

I kind of backed out of this argument there is no way the major can win in this scenario but I will be back vengeance 



> Anyway, do you have proof of Motoko surviving a punch thrown at, just to be fair, 10 000 m/h?
> 
> Or do you have any proof that she can even hit Samus, and hurt her, since she can both tank and avoid attacks like that?
> I mean, she isn't turned to a bloody mist, so she can tank those attacks.
> ...



Why would the major hit her she carries a gun and as this is SSBM samus could the major not just throw her off the edge of the map the same why you have to deal with metal mario ingame as he don't like flying like every one else?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 23, 2008)

Gig said:


> Why would the major hit her she carries a gun and as this is SSBM samus could the major not just throw her off the edge of the map the same why you have to deal with metal mario ingame as he don't like flying like every one else?



Let's see... Samus can take attacks that are far larger and faster than a bullet without being killed. How do you figure a gun might hurt her?


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah.
Good luck with that.
There is no way Motoko beats the resident badass female of Nintendoverse.

So, she uses a gun now?
Alright, how fast do those bullets of hers travel?
Anything less than 50 000 m/h and Samus will be able to dodge them, since DK throws punches at that speed, its just that the weight of the other characters slow his punches down when he hits them.
Also, how much damage do they cause?
I mean, Samus can deal with attacks thrown at 10 000 m/h, on a regular day.
And that is a punch.
A regular one, while a sword and such from Marth will be even worse.
Hey, how about the laser blasts from Fox?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Or what about the gun that Bowser and the villains use in Subspace Emissary?



Those were also lasers, you know, so she should be able to avoid them, since she 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is roughly Ness' speed, who could also avoid them until Lucas was being threatened.
Or maybe when she deals with the ROBs?
Those fires lasers as well, and she manages to deal with them in Subspace Emissary




And as for throwing her out?
That is a gameplay.

Unless, of course you want to use it, in which case I will take up the little fact that she actually has to catch Samus in the first place, who can move around at 50 000 m/h, since she can still avoid the attack DK uses, you know, since she is faster than him in the game as well.

So...do you want to use gameplay feats?


----------



## Gig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Yeah.
> Good luck with that.
> There is no way Motoko beats the resident badass female of Nintendoverse.
> 
> ...



There is no way Motoko can win her best speed feat is like 193km/h and her best strength feat is breaking a steel door with one hand. 

So please stop continue the argument against me I already said I think Motoko loses due to the speed of SSBM characters.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 23, 2008)

SSBB feats.
Anyway, if this is done, Samus wins, due to the superior feats she gets in SSBB...

Anyway, 570 000 m/h?
Seriously?
She didn't strike me as that fast.


----------



## Gig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> SSBB feats.
> Anyway, if this is done, Samus wins, due to the superior feats she gets in SSBB...
> 
> *Anyway, 570 000 m/h?*
> ...



I don't think Motoko is that fast

I have a scan some where just give me a minute to post it

Edit: I can't Upload but Motoko has moved at 193km/h according to the scan


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Gig said:


> I don't think Motoko is that fast
> 
> I have a scan some where just give me a minute to post it
> 
> Edit: I can't Upload but Motoko has moved at 193km/h according to the scan



Well, you did post about her moving at that speed, when I posted my reply, you know...


----------

